# Investment Newsletters



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are any of the currently available Investment Newsletters in Canada worth getting. A few that come to mind are:

(1) The Successful Investor

(2) Internet Wealth Builder

(3) Stock Pickers Digest

Opinions from members welcome, I am not set on using these to research stocks for purchase within my TFSA but its something I have considered to branch out from fund type of investments. Did a forum search, some posts about many newsletters hard to pin one down. My interest is Canadian Stocks only.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

If you are a Canadian dividend investor, The Successful Investor is a decent source for ideas.


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

ROE reporter.

http://www.donvillekent.com/roe-reporter.php


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone subscribe to The Rothery Report? - http://www.ndir.com/RR/


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Janus said:


> ROE reporter.
> 
> http://www.donvillekent.com/roe-reporter.php




appealing suggestion from janus ... just what one would expect from always-appealing janus.

but this is not anything for a brand-new investor in common stocks to take seriously imho. It's great for background & perspective, but me i wouldn't dream of trying to figure out what jason donville means with his stock picks.

take that october newsletter. He says the newsletter appeals strongly to the DIY investment sector & has many DIY followers.

of course it does, this is a new & thriving hedge fund that has picked up several awards since its launch in 2008. In addition mr. donville is agreeably chatty & prolific. The DIY investor will fall upon his newsletter with cries of joy, right?

but notice how he says he likes Open text but doesn't like Redknee, even though both pass his primary screen because they are both great companies with great competing products.

it would be naiive to think that this remark means Buy open text. For all we know, mr. donville might be shorting open text & buying redknee. Or shorting both & buying somewhere else. 

one reason mr. donville might like to cater to DIY investors - beyond any normal desire to be chatty & sharing & generous - is that his playing field, being canadian small & mid caps, is severely illiquid.

the canadian market for small caps is so notoriously thin that some emerging canadian companies, when they are preparing IPOs, bypass canadian exchanges & go straight to the Nasdaq in hopes of finding liquid traction.

sometimes, in canada, there are no players whatsoever in an otherwise worthy stock.

so it is in mr. donville's interest to encourage small-time DIY participants in the very market where he chooses to play. They will help to form the counterparties that he needs.

his victims, in a way.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Are any of the currently available Investment Newsletters in Canada worth getting. A few that come to mind are:
> 
> (1) The Successful Investor
> 
> ...


i have thought of newsletters from time to time, but in the end, you are just buying someone else's opinion when you are perfectly capable of forming your own ...

the mere fact that they publish a letter means zero in terms of their investing knowledge or ability to pick good stocks

reading cmf is free and is absolutely as good as any newsletter (despite the spam lately ... and lousy moderation)


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Donville has recommended consultation for a few years now and it continues to deliver. As well as other names.
I don't think he is throwing people under the bus, he is just getting his name out there. 
I am new too and I'm starting to like Donville. If only I had 150k I could invest with him 


I don't have enough to invest to subscribe but
5i research is one comes to mind
Rothery report


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thankyou all for the feedback, much appreciated. Have not decided for sure if I would pay for this type of info, maybe better to just pick solid companies like Westjet; Timmy's; Canadian Tire etc.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

fatcat said:


> i have thought of newsletters from time to time, but in the end, you are just buying someone else's opinion when you are perfectly capable of forming your own ...
> 
> the mere fact that they publish a letter means zero in terms of their investing knowledge or ability to pick good stocks
> 
> reading cmf is free and is absolutely as good as any newsletter (despite the spam lately ... and lousy moderation)



There are all kinds of newsletters maybe not so much in Canada not all of them just give opinion. Opinion is useless market statistics can give a speculator an edge


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Second 5i.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

what i find is that there's so much hi-quality stuff that's free that i can't even begin to keep up.

the odd newsletter i've looked at never seems to add particular value.

the donville/kent is a nice addition (up in janus' post). It's a freebie. It's perky, low-key, easy on the eye, the writer still seems to enjoy communicating, the letter doesn't yet have any slicked-up artificiality.

peter hodson too. Good suggestion, except that in my life i'd be happy to browse a couple of times a year, not more frequently than that. Even at reasonable cost of just over $100, a subscription would alas go unread.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

What about IBD (Investor Business Daily) by the famous William O'Neil?
Anyone subscribe to that?
It's on the pricey side...about $300 a year I believe.

I also doubt that Bill is writing those newsletters himself anymore.
He must have a staff of 100+ writing various sections of the IBD.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^ 100 writers, really? too many cooks are not spoiling the broth already?

it must be another one of those places where all the recently laid-off journos are flocking, like seeking alpha & motley fool. 

gotta earn a living


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

The Hulbert Financial Digest has tracked such advisor services for decades. They find the Canadian one, The Investment Reporter, to be very good. It is in many Canadian Libraries so you can probably check it out there. If you want to know which ones have a good long term success, The Hulbert Financial digest is the place to go.


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

One more - Oaktree capital's Howard Marks has great memos. Author of _The Most Important Thing_.

http://www.oaktreecapital.com/memo.aspx


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> ^^^ 100 writers, really? too many cooks are not spoiling the broth already?


Or perhaps these guys:

*Associated Press Will Use Robots To Write Articles*

_*Rise of robot reporters: when software writes the news*_


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

nah, i'd never look for a comprehensive newsletter that would offer a complete banquet, with all the recipes attached.

what i'd hope to find would be a sparkling dinner table companion. Someone i never met before, will never see again. A rake with a rad sense of humour. Ardent, cheeky views. Even before we sit down, i'm intrigued by his pink suit, his giant owlish black plastic eyeglasses, his striped lime-green tie, his blue mohawk. I know i'm going to hang on every word.

donville/kent looks conservatively attired & no mohawk. But he reads fine, for an interesting dinner tidbit.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Are any of the currently available Investment Newsletters in Canada worth getting. A few that come to mind are:
> 
> (1) The Successful Investor
> 
> ...


 Newfoundlander are you the type of speculator that is looking for a black box type of market letter or a market letter that gives statistics & let the investor do their own thinking?


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Not Canadian*

*ChartFreak* does technical analysis of SPX, USD, and some commodities.

He has a premium service, but also posts quite a few "public posts" (free).

Here is today's freebie (Jan 29).

http://www.chartfreak.com/2016/01/progress/

*SPX* "Obviously we all know that January has been brutal for “longs’, great for those “shorting”. Is it over? Well I do expect a good size bounce soon ( multi week even) , but when everyone becomes bullish again, I’ll be watching the downside …"

*OIL* "I’m looking for LOWS. We have short term lows in place, and I pointed out in my report that we CLOSED above the 20sma for the first time in months."


----------

